# New Torch (1st edition ?) - AmiLite Neo T5 SSC P4 U



## HgRyu (Feb 13, 2007)

I got some pictures and specification of Amilite Neo T5, 1st edition of Amilite Neo T3 and would like to share them with you CPFer.  

The main improvements are SSC P4 (U rank) instead of Lux-III and clickie tail, most of you want including me....  

I was said that it'll be released around Feb. 21 right after The Lunar New Year Holiday ( not Harvest holiday  ) here in Korea.
--> Delayed to next week, end Feb. or early Mar.

I'm sorry that I don't have idea of price yet.
I'll get one end of next week and post price and my first impression.

Here are specifications and some pictures.    

-------------------------------------------------------

☆☆☆ AmiLite Neo T5 SSC P4 U Rank LED ☆☆☆

Battery : One CR123A Lithium battery with 10-year shelf life (Included) 
RunTime : High - 1 hour 30 minutes, Low - 10 hours
LED : Seoul Semiconductor P4 (using Cree die - Premium LED)
Construction : CNC machined aircraft-grade aluminum (6061). 
O-ring sealed. Strengthen Lens
Dimensions :
20 mm(D) x 94 mm(L) (Head:25mm) : 0.78"(D) x 3.70"(L) (Head:0.98")
94 mm or 3.70 inches Long
25 mm or 0.98 inches Head Diameter
20 mm or 0.78 inches Batterypack Diameter 
Reflector :Aluminum reflector - McR20 series reflector made in the US
Type III Hard-anodized
Switch : 2-Stage Clickie, Off - On(15 Lumens) - On (More than 140 Lumens)
Water resistant 
Regulation circuitry


Pic#1






Pic#2






Pic#3






Pic#4






Pic#5






Pic#6, Neo T5 (left, McR OP reflector) Vs Huntlight FT01 Cree Version (right, mirror reflector)
Distance 40~50cm, Both in high mode


----------



## kiely23+ (Feb 13, 2007)

nice...


----------



## DM51 (Feb 13, 2007)

Interesting! The existing Neo T3 is a very nice light and very bright for a Luxeon this size, so this T5 should be good. A clickie, too, not a twistie. About 20mm longer than the T3, which is quite a difference.


----------



## jsr (Feb 13, 2007)

Wow, I like the look of the new Neo! Looking forward to more info and pricing!


----------



## fleegs (Feb 13, 2007)

Awesome design. Great job!



rob


----------



## Libbs (Feb 13, 2007)

This one looks sweet! Can't wait to get my hands on one of these


----------



## jclarksnakes (Feb 14, 2007)

...I have had my Neo T3 for about a year. It is an excellent light. The beam is a good balance between spill and throw and is as artifact free as any light around. It will be interesting to see how the Neo T5 does in comparison. 2 stage clicky tailcaps are nice but in the case of this light it makes it too long to be a good pocket carry. 
JC


----------



## jumpstat (Feb 14, 2007)

Thanks for the info. Clickie, nice features and the size is just about right. Beamshot also good comparing it with the P1D CE, brightness about the same with much larger spot. From the front, the head looks like its got quite a thick wall surrounding the reflector. 2 stage and Korean made. Interesting.........I wonder can it take hi-capacity R123s that AW's selling here?


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Feb 14, 2007)

jumpstat said:


> Thanks for the info. Clickie, nice features and the size is just about right. Beamshot also good comparing it with the P1D CE, brightness about the same with much larger spot. From the front, the head looks like its got quite a thick wall surrounding the reflector. 2 stage and Korean made. Interesting.........I wonder can it take hi-capacity R123s that AW's selling here?


 
You think that it looks like it has similar output as the P1DCE? In those pics it is CRUSHING the P1D!!! Not even close! Look at how incredibly bright the sidespill is. 
As long as this light has good flat regulation and can run on 3.7v rechargables I'll be buying one. :rock:


----------



## Mad1 (Feb 14, 2007)

Where do I sign? :laughing:

I've been waiting a while for this one, I held off getting the Amilite T3 because I didn't like the twisty body and the reflector wasn't great.

Looks like they have upgraded it in all the right places, it would be better if it could tail stand though.


----------



## DM51 (Feb 14, 2007)

Mad1 said:


> Where do I sign?


I assume it will appear on the website when they release it (the OP says around Feb 21st).
http://www.amilite.co.kr
Kevin is the contact there - helpful guy.

The T3 is $72, so I don't suppose we'll get much change out of $100 for a T5, but if it squashes the P1D-CE as comprehensively as the pictures above suggest, it will be well worth it IMO.

_EDIT: I've just heard from Kevin at Amilite - he says the T5 will be available __from about Feb 26 on the website, and the price will be approx *$80*._


----------



## Blindasabat (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: New Torch - AmiLite Neo T5 SSC P4 U*

I've been wondering when Amilite would come out with a new light and waiting for the day. I traded my original T3 and have wanted one back ever since. The reflector was very good, I tried an McR20, but kept the stock one in it. Looks nice with that spec. Looks like it is primary only like the T3. I like the two levels. Is the switch reverse clicky? 

Please clarify the pictures of beamshots. Is the left picture of the T5 on high and low, and the right of the P1D on high and low, or is the T5 always on the left, P1D on right, just different conditions? Please give more information.


----------



## Casual Flashlight User (Feb 14, 2007)

Wow! I decided not to buy a T3 because I'd already got some HDS lights and I would never have used it...this T5 though, it's a *very* nice looking light, great specs, great price.

In short...



Thanks for the "tip-off" HgRyu! 


CFU


----------



## Radio (Feb 14, 2007)

I'm in!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :buddies:


----------



## cheapo (Feb 14, 2007)

i know the amilite t3 didnt fit r123.. does this one?


----------



## HgRyu (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: New Torch - AmiLite Neo T5 SSC P4 U*



Blindasabat said:


> Please clarify the pictures of beamshots. Is the left picture of the T5 on high and low, and the right of the P1D CE on high and low, or is the T5 always on the left, P1D CE on right, just different conditions? Please give more information.


 
Both on high mode, T5 always on the left, P1D CE on right in each pic, distance of first beam shop is about 1meter, second shot from 40~50cm.

P1D with mirror finish and T5 with OP reflector, spot is similar but T5 have more sidespill. Overall 20~30% brighter than P1D CE.

Some more informations ;

Manufacturer said that,
1) enlarged internal diameter for R123
2) Clickie body is compatible with T3 head 

Edited some original post...


----------



## cheapo (Feb 14, 2007)

i wonder how this will compare to the jetbeam mk2x with li-on.


----------



## KDOG3 (Feb 14, 2007)

I want that 2 stage clickie mechanism to stick in my 6PD-BK and E2D/KL1..


----------



## jumpstat (Feb 14, 2007)

T5 around $80......for all the functions available. I'm game to try.:laughing:


----------



## Art Vandelay (Feb 14, 2007)

I've got a T3. It has a very nice beam. Nobody can make a better reflector than AmiLite. The extra length of the T5 seems to come from the clicky on the rear. Some people are willing to make that trade off. This could give the P1D-CE some real competition.


----------



## skalomax (Feb 15, 2007)

Super SicK!!!


I loved my T3 now a T5 With double the output?

amazing!!


----------



## jsr (Feb 15, 2007)

I'm surprised this light hasn't generated more commotion yet. Although 1xAA-powered lights are finally up to the output levels I want, they still can't approach the output of a 1x123A powered light. And tho I have way too many alkaline AAs, I have plenty of 123As and R123As that would not mind more use. And I'm not a fan of multi-level twisties. I played with my friend's P1D-CE and tho it was cool that it had so many levels, I much prefer switching through things with a press switch.


----------



## Casual Flashlight User (Feb 15, 2007)

jsr, I favour CR123 lights myself...all that Neo T5 is lacking is a 2xCR123 extender tube...that would rock!






Your point about the "no bells or whistles" two-stage aproach is also spot on.


CFU


----------



## Art Vandelay (Feb 16, 2007)

I think the reason the T3 was not more popular was that you could not use rechargeables with it. I hope the T5 will not have the same problem.


----------



## InfidelCastro (Feb 16, 2007)

Will this be a useful momentary clicky or another multiple click, reverse-clicky in the sea of which we are already drowning in?

The output looks fantastic.


----------



## MarNav1 (Feb 16, 2007)

I just posted yesterday about Amilite Cree and here it is! My T3 is blindingly bright,
cannot wait for T5. Good price point too, I prefer this over the Fenix.


----------



## Haz (Feb 16, 2007)

The beam shot looks impressive, can't wait to see runtime graphs


----------



## rolling (Feb 18, 2007)

Can I use my cr123a 3.7V lions with this? Or does the voltage not matter because it is regulated. I modified my Luxeon III - flashlight with a SCC p4, but the reflector isnt made for the P4s view angle. So i am looking for a light that is designed for the p4.


----------



## scubasteve1942 (Feb 18, 2007)

Looks like a good design. The beamshots are great.


----------



## HgRyu (Feb 19, 2007)

I was said Neo T5 will be released next week (end Feb. or early Mar.)

Another beamshot....
left Neo T5 (McR OP reflector) Vs right Huntlight FT01 Cree Version (mirror reflector)
Distance 40~50cm, Both in high mode







Art Vandelay, rolling,

You can use Li-Ion cell for Neo T5.


----------



## SEMIJim (Feb 19, 2007)

The Neo T5 appears to be having the FT01 CREE for lunch. IIRC, the FT01 CREE compares favourably with the LumaPower M1 XR-E (with the edge to the M1?). I have to wonder how hard Amilite is drivin' that SSC P4, but this definitely looks like one to watch. It'll be interesting to see the first owner reviews--particularly if any of those owners have an FT01 CREE or M1 XR-E with which to compare it.

From what I'm seeing so far, I'm thinking I like the beam better. Looks a bit more floody, but perhaps still with decent throw?


----------



## x2x3x2 (Feb 19, 2007)

How come u guys are so quick to say the T5 is outdoing the FT01 Cree?
Isn't it obvious from the beamshot comparison that they have totally different beam profiles? The T5 looks to be all flood, and the FT01 will definitely out throw the T5.

Anyway u cant tell much with the FT01 being over exposed like that.


----------



## matrixshaman (Feb 19, 2007)

Looks like a nice light - lots of competition right now. Only one thing I can see about this light that is a minus is that it does not appear to be able to tail stand as the clicky sticks out quite a bit. Other than that I find Korean lights to be exceptionally good quality and really like the Jil Lites I've got and have always heard good things about the T3 but just never tried one.


----------



## SEMIJim (Feb 19, 2007)

x2x3x2 said:


> How come u guys are so quick to say the T5 is outdoing the FT01 Cree?


Well, because, at first blush, it _looks_ like the T5 is brighter than the FT01.



x2x3x2 said:


> Isn't it obvious from the beamshot comparison that they have totally different beam profiles?


Yes, it is. (I believe I referred to that in my comments.)



x2x3x2 said:


> The T5 looks to be all flood,


I hope not.



x2x3x2 said:


> and the FT01 will definitely out throw the T5.


_Probably_ true.



x2x3x2 said:


> Anyway u cant tell much with the FT01 being over exposed like that.


Why do you say the FT01 is over-exposed? Is the FT01 over-exposed and the T5 not? Not arguing with you. Serious question. (Flashlight n00b, here.)


----------



## jsr (Feb 19, 2007)

Honestly, of all the 1x123A XR-E or P4 lights available or soon-to-be-released, I'm most excited about this one. The D-Mini's nice, but a bit big for a 1cell. I'd say the closest other light I'm considering is the Lumapower M3, tho I like the look of the Amilite better. I hope there's an intro price for CPFers like they did for the T3.

HgRyu - would you mind contacting Amilite and asking if they would do a special intro price for CPF members???


----------



## dlittle3 (Feb 20, 2007)

I loved my T3 now a T5 With double the output?

amazing!! I totally concur, T-3 A great light, T-5 Wow.


----------



## AFAustin (Feb 20, 2007)

After some of the very nice throwers we've been getting in the Cree "first wave", I for one hope this is a true SSC/Cree flooder. Looking forward to more info. (and likewise hoping for a CPF discount).


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Feb 20, 2007)

Yes a Seoul/ Cree floody would be a nice compliment. Something to replace current Lux V lights would be welcome.


----------



## diesel_dad (Feb 20, 2007)

Nice -- really looks like a more usable package than my P1D-CE. I would be interested in a GB or intro price as well.


----------



## luminata (Feb 20, 2007)

Specs say run time on high 1hr 30mins-output 140lumens?. Does anyone believe this? of all the 1cell cree/seoul based lights currently being released none is capable of this . My d-mini gets 36 mins on a 900ma rcr123 . those are driven at 550ma correct? This light looks great and I am considering getting one but it seems to be another case of inflated runtimes.


----------



## clipse (Feb 20, 2007)

I love my T3. I'll have to get this little bugger.


----------



## rolling (Feb 20, 2007)

luminata said:


> Specs say run time on high 1hr 30mins-output 140lumens?. Does anyone believe this? of all the 1cell cree/seoul based lights currently being released none is capable of this . My d-mini gets 36 mins on a 900ma rcr123 . those are driven at 550ma correct? This light looks great and I am considering getting one but it seems to be another case of inflated runtimes.


 
I modded my Luxeon III-Light with a seoul P4, it runs at round about 550mA(130-140 lumen) for 1h15min bevor starting to loose brightness. I use a 800mAh Li-Ion cell.


----------



## MarNav1 (Feb 20, 2007)

Group buy-Group buy-Group buy.


----------



## Blindasabat (Feb 20, 2007)

MARNAV1 said:


> Group buy-Group buy-Group buy.


Group buy-Group buy-Group buy.


----------



## Blindasabat (Feb 20, 2007)

They probably mean on primaries which are 1300mAh. The T3 gets the same Lumens output on primaries as a lot of other Lux3 lights do on RCR's, but runs longer. It has a nice driver, and I'm sure this one will too.




[b said:


> luminata[/b]] _Specs say run time on high 1hr 30mins-output 140lumens?. Does anyone believe this? of all the 1cell cree/seoul based lights currently being released none is capable of this . My d-mini gets 36 mins on a 900ma rcr123 . those are driven at 550ma correct? This light looks great and I am considering getting one but it seems to be another case of inflated runtimes._





rolling said:


> I modded my Luxeon III-Light with a seoul P4, it runs at round about 550mA(130-140 lumen) for 1h15min bevor starting to loose brightness. I use a 800mAh Li-Ion cell.


----------



## Badbeams3 (Feb 20, 2007)

The "old" T3 was a kick butt little light...remembers Dougs reveiw and comments...bet this one will be a performance champ too.


----------



## Badbeams3 (Feb 20, 2007)

Sorry Double post


----------



## MarNav1 (Feb 20, 2007)

Has anyone modded a T3 with a Cree?


----------



## Hooligan (Feb 20, 2007)

Does anyone know more about the tailcap on this light? Will it require two clicks to get to high or is it a single press that goes through both brightness levels? Any idea if there is a momentary or not?


----------



## HgRyu (Feb 20, 2007)

I was said that Neo T5 use newly developed McR20-S(eoul), so I guess it's medium spot beam pattern as previous McR-20 for Luxeon.

I don't have T5 in my hand but I know they don't tell a lie.
He said that runtime more than 1:30minutes and brightness more than 140 lumen. They use good convertor board and I think out-current around 800~1000mA.

Anyway, I'll try to get confirmation on actual out-current, runtime and lumens in high mode again.


----------



## SEMIJim (Feb 20, 2007)

If this light truly lives up to its billing, and it's well-constructed, it promises to be one heckuva nice light. Maybe the one I've been waiting for?


----------



## martonic (Feb 20, 2007)

Will both stages work using Li-Ion?


----------



## HgRyu (Feb 21, 2007)

Some more informations,

Runtime will be 1 hour from initial brightness to 50% brightness and plus 30minutes for useful brightness.
No exact lumen-meter, but T5 is 20~30% brighter (but not exact) than FT-01 Cree.  

Tail is reverse clickie. off --> click on(low) --> click on(high) --> off

No GB and goods will be distributed by dealer.


----------



## HgRyu (Feb 21, 2007)

martonic said:


> Will both stages work using Li-Ion?


 
Amilite said that it works but he need more test for the stability when you use Li-Ion.


----------



## adnj (Feb 21, 2007)

How did I miss this!!! Sweet. I think that I can live with the 15 lumen low and a two click high I can do.


----------



## daveman (Feb 21, 2007)

HgRyu said:


> ... I don't have T5 in my hand but I know they don't tell a lie.
> He said that runtime more than 1:30minutes and brightness more than 140 lumen. They use good convertor board and I think out-current around 800~1000mA...


By 140 lumens, do you mean out the front or "bulb" lumens? If it does put out 140 lumens out the front, the LED will have to emit at least 165 lumens considering a 15% loss in the reflector.


----------



## HgRyu (Feb 21, 2007)

daveman said:


> By 140 lumens, do you mean out the front or "bulb" lumens? If it does put out 140 lumens out the front, the LED will have to emit at least 165 lumens considering a 15% loss in the reflector.


I'm not a employee of Amilite and I don't have Neo T5 yet.
Please do not ask too much...  

As far as I know,
The convertor driver of Neo T5 provide more than 700mA current to U-rank led and if Amilite said more than 140 lumens, I guess the lumens 140 come from the spec of SSC "more than 140lumens from 700mA current to SSC P4 U-rank"

Amilite said T5 will be available by next week and I'll get one for me.
Why don't you get your own and try.   

Please do not misunderstand my words, if there are, it's from my bad command of English.


----------



## clipse (Feb 21, 2007)

This looks like a decent combetitor for the upcoming Surefire L1. (which I intend to get) I can handle to two clicks to high. I'm even more excited about this light now.


----------



## jsr (Feb 21, 2007)

Ooh, really looking forward to this one. Too bad there's no Group Buy though.

I was thinking about the new SF L1 also, but it's so much longer than the Neo T5. But I do like the momentary of the SF L1.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Feb 21, 2007)

I've got a Ami-Lite T3. It's H-III anodised, has a glass lens, but it's more than that, it overall a sense of quality. It's like in Zen and the Art of Motorcycle Maintenance, sometimes all the little decisions, and actions come together to give a sense of quality that is greater than the sum of the parts.

"Quality tends to fan out like waves. The Quality job he didn't think anyone was going to see is seen, and the person who sees it feels a little better because of it, and is likely to pass that feeling on to others, and in that way the Quality tends to keep on going." 
Robert M. Pirsig, Zen and the Art of Motorcycle Maintenance


----------



## AFAustin (Feb 21, 2007)

Art V.,

I read Zen something like 30 yrs. ago---it had a great impact on me. So glad to see it mentioned here!

Regards,

Andrew


----------



## daveman (Feb 22, 2007)

The manufacturer needs to send one to Quickbeam when production is ready.


----------



## SpeedPRO (Feb 23, 2007)

A member 'onthebeam' set up a group buys last time when T3 just came out so we probably need to get hold of him unless one of us are willing to setup one, and kevin at Amilite is pretty good guy to deal with so I'm sure we can have another group buy...


----------



## HgRyu (Feb 23, 2007)

Amilite upload presales on his site and first release date is Feb. 28.

Another picture from his site.........


----------



## DM51 (Feb 23, 2007)

It isn't on the site yet. Or do you mean it will be on the site from Feb 28? Or am I looking at the wrong site?
http://www.amilite.co.kr
??


----------



## HgRyu (Feb 23, 2007)

DM51 said:


> It isn't on the site yet. Or do you mean it will be on the site from Feb 28? Or am I looking at the wrong site?
> http://www.amilite.co.kr
> ??


 
There is another Korean site.
I guess there is not enough quantity now. He uploaded T5 on Korean site only.
I'm sorry but you have to wait for a few days more.


----------



## DM51 (Feb 23, 2007)

HgRyu said:


> *There is another Korean site.*
> I guess there is not enough quantity now. He uploaded T5 on Korean site only.
> I'm sorry but you have to wait for a few days more.


Would it be considered unacceptably forward, impertinent and inopportune if I were to humbly ask if you would be so very kind as to reveal the name of this elusive and obviously heavily-guarded site? A link would be tremendously helpful.


----------



## psyrens (Feb 23, 2007)

I guess it's ohled.com. I saw some pics of t5 there.
But it doesn't have english version.



DM51 said:


> Would it be considered unacceptably forward, impertinent and inopportune if I were to humbly ask if you would be so very kind as to reveal the name of this elusive and obviously heavily-guarded site? A link would be tremendously helpful.


----------



## pc_light (Feb 23, 2007)

I've owned two T3's, and if the T5 is designed and built anything like the T3, I will need to get one.

The H-III finish on my T3 is amongst the toughest I've come across, and that includes comparison to my SureFires.

The really intersting thing I find is that my T3 is completely disassemble! And that's when you can really see the quality of the soldering, maching, etc. on the parts inside.

The only sad thing is that one of my T3 is going to have to move to make room for the T5 ;-)


----------



## AFAustin (Feb 24, 2007)

Take a look at this: http://www.ohled.com/

If I'm "reading" this right, there are 2 versions: the T5 with a 15 lumens Low, and the T5 "Double" with a 30 lumens Low? The English translations show no difference. Can a Korean speaker please clarify this?

I'd probably prefer the 30 lumens Low. I wonder if they will be available for export?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## skalomax (Feb 24, 2007)

Will Lighthound Carry them?


----------



## kwando (Feb 25, 2007)

subscribed.


----------



## 65535 (Feb 25, 2007)

Send me a model for review?


----------



## Alin10123 (Feb 25, 2007)

Sounds good to me. Whoever gets one of these things first, please write a review so that we can all see if it lives up to the hype.


----------



## DM51 (Feb 25, 2007)

Alin10123 said:


> Sounds good to me. Whoever gets one of these things first, please write a review so that we can all see if it lives up to the hype.


Yes, and please notify us in this thread where to find the review if you post it somewhere else.


----------



## HgRyu (Feb 25, 2007)

AFAustin said:


> Take a look at this: http://www.ohled.com/
> 
> If I'm "reading" this right, there are 2 versions: the T5 with a 15 lumens Low, and the T5 "Double" with a 30 lumens Low? The English translations show no difference. Can a Korean speaker please clarify this?
> 
> ...


Yes, there are two versions one is 15lumens for low and the other is 30lumens.


----------



## AFAustin (Feb 25, 2007)

HgRyu said:


> Yes, there are two versions one is 15lumens for low and the other is 30lumens.



Thanks, HgRyu.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Feb 25, 2007)

Aimlite makes is the finest flashlights outside the U.S. I've gotta get the new T5!!

This is going to be a great birthday! 28th February woo-hoo! That's my day baby.


----------



## BMRSEB (Feb 25, 2007)

Subbscribed.. Will there be a separate thread for orders or will this thread be updated to reflect when/where to get them??


----------



## daveman (Feb 25, 2007)

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> Aimlite makes is the finest flashlights outside the U.S. I've gotta get the new T5!!
> 
> This is going to be a great birthday! 28th February woo-hoo! That's my day baby.


 
Even if we are to include U.S. made lights into consideration, AmiLite's Neo T5 will handily beat the pants off of any U.S. made lights in the same price range. There's nothing from Surefire/Peak at the moment that can even touch this brickhouse pocket rocket from AmiLite, unless a titanium shell will all of a sudden add an aditional 80 lumens to a flashlight...:lolsign:


----------



## Wrangler (Feb 26, 2007)

Just ordered an Ami T5 !

Will give a review when I got it!


----------



## Wrangler (Feb 26, 2007)

Ordered the light but forgot to ask if it can be used with 3,7 V rechargeables.
Anybody knows the answer?
Thanks!


----------



## rolling (Feb 26, 2007)

rolling said:


> Can I use my cr123a 3.7V lions with this? Or does the voltage not matter because it is regulated. I modified my Luxeon III - flashlight with a SCC p4, but the reflector isnt made for the P4s view angle. So i am looking for a light that is designed for the p4.



And the answer was:" Art Vandelay, rolling,
You can use Li-Ion cell for Neo T5."


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Feb 26, 2007)

This light is looking very promising! I will buy as soon as I find out if the regulation is flat and if the runtime is impressive.


----------



## clipse (Feb 26, 2007)

I get paid Wednesday. I'll order this as soon as I get paid.  I'm wondering if they use the same driver as in the T3.


----------



## BMRSEB (Feb 26, 2007)

Where are you guys ordering the T5 from?

EDIT:
Nevermind, found it.  Although, for that price the LumaPower M3 does offer more functionality (different battery options, throw + flood), maybe not as bright though??


----------



## clipse (Feb 26, 2007)

BMRSEB said:


> Where are you guys ordering the T5 from?
> 
> EDIT:
> Nevermind, found it.  Although, for that price the LumaPower M3 does offer more functionality (different battery options, throw + flood), maybe not as bright though??



Why not get both? 

I may have to.


----------



## BMRSEB (Feb 26, 2007)

clipse said:


> Why not get both?
> 
> I may have to.


Yeah, I know the CPF credo "Buy Both".. Not right now, so I have to make a decision..


----------



## T4R06 (Feb 26, 2007)

ordered 

i choose 30lms on low


----------



## jsr (Feb 26, 2007)

The Lumapower M3 will likely be lower output. Lumapower stated the drive current to the LED is 380-400mA...after reflector and window losses, I'd say in the 60-80 lumen out the front range. Still impressive, especially off a single alkaline AA, but keep in mind the M3 is designed to ideally accomodate all the power sources, and the most thought out design accounts for the weakest power source.

The T5 is designed to run off a 123A, which can source more current.

I've been comparing the LP M3, Jetbeam Jet1 MKII.x, Fenix L1D, and Amilite T5 in my head quite often (at times, non-stop) also. I'm leaning toward the T5 at the moment, pending reviews. I like the versatility of the M3, but it's a bit long for me in AA form.


----------



## BMRSEB (Feb 26, 2007)

@JSR.. Good points, since I'll most likey be using CR123's, have a ton of them, the T5 might be a good option.

I already have a LumaPower D Mini so that should "satisfy" my throw requirements, the M3 is versatile but I would probably just use the AA format.

But, you never know, not having to carry different lights, thrower, flood, etc., is nice and the M3 is geared towards providing an all-in-one solution, albeit as you mentioned, at a cost of a little less light.

Get both, T5 and M3 huh??:laughing:


----------



## clipse (Feb 26, 2007)

BMRSEB said:


> Get both, T5 and M3 huh??:laughing:



Darn right.


----------



## whc (Feb 26, 2007)

Just ordered one, completely overlooked this little wonder flashlight, but just could not resist getting one the more I read in this thread. Like the looks of this flashlight very much, looks awesome, and with HAIII and the ability to use R123A, I just got to have one .

I also have ordered a Lumapower M3 today, and I have Fenix L1D CE & Lumapower LP-Mini, when I get this T5 SSC I will compare them all in the review section ...


----------



## SEMIJim (Feb 26, 2007)

whc said:


> I also have ordered a Lumapower M3 today, and I have Fenix L1D CE & Lumapower LP-Mini, when I get this T5 SSC I will compare them all in the review section ...


That's what I'm talkin' about! Thank God for flashaholics


----------



## supes (Feb 27, 2007)

Looking VERY forward to your impressions too, whc! 

cough GROUP BUY cough 
I'm praying to god, this light does not have the evil reverse clicky. I use my Fenix L1P a lot and still can't get use to the reverse psychology. Maybe SF spoiled me. I've been looking for a 1X CR123a light, capable of using the RCR123a, has a 2 stage(LOW and HIGH), regulation, clickie, small and BRIGHT. This might be the ONE.


----------



## AFAustin (Feb 27, 2007)

For you fellows that have already ordered directly from the Amilite website, what was your total cost, incl. shipping and "international shipping surcharge"?

Thanks


----------



## dlittle3 (Feb 27, 2007)

To Vancouver Canada total cost is $118.00us.


----------



## DM51 (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm looking forward to comparing it with my T3, which is a very good light itself and one I will certainly keep. Interchangeable tailcaps, so if you want to make your T5 a twistie, you'll be able to do it although you may lose the low power setting.


----------



## Wrangler (Feb 27, 2007)

rolling said:


> And the answer was:" Art Vandelay, rolling,
> You can use Li-Ion cell for Neo T5."



Thanks, mate!

Guess I didn`t read all the posts properly, sorry!


----------



## whc (Feb 27, 2007)

AFAustin said:


> For you fellows that have already ordered directly from the Amilite website, what was your total cost, incl. shipping and "international shipping surcharge"?
> 
> Thanks



My total came to $92 ($80 for the flashlight and $12 for international ems shipping).


----------



## whc (Feb 27, 2007)

Tjeck out this pictures i found:






The T5 looks pretty bright, but with bigger hot spot than the T3. Found the picture here: http://www.litemania.com/front/php/b/board_read.php?board_no=13&no=1374&number=64&offset=70&page=2&search_key=&search=

---

Update, I think above is a modded T5 with some kind of 5watt LED??? I can't read the text in the linked site, maybe some on in here can translate it???


----------



## AFAustin (Feb 27, 2007)

Thank you, gents, for the cost figures. And, very impressive beamshot, whc!


----------



## cheapo (Feb 27, 2007)

whc said:


> Tjeck out this pictures i found:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what the heck. that is a lux 5.


----------



## psyrens (Feb 27, 2007)

This is not neo T5, modded T3 with 5W led.
The modder named as T5 as using 5W led.
.




whc said:


> Tjeck out this pictures i found:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## clipse (Feb 27, 2007)

psyrens said:


> This is not neo T5, modded T3 with 5W led.
> The modder named as T5 as using 5W led.
> .



Well thats not confusing at all.


----------



## whc (Feb 27, 2007)

Hmm ok, a bit confusing I must say ...

But anyway no e-mail from AmiLite yet, I hope they will ship the T5 soon ...


----------



## vtran96 (Feb 27, 2007)

supes said:


> Looking VERY forward to your impressions too, whc!
> 
> cough GROUP BUY cough
> I'm praying to god, this light does not have the evil reverse clicky. I use my Fenix L1P a lot and still can't get use to the reverse psychology. Maybe SF spoiled me. I've been looking for a 1X CR123a light, capable of using the RCR123a, has a 2 stage(LOW and HIGH), regulation, clickie, small and BRIGHT. This might be the ONE.



I think it is a revese clicky. :thumbsdow Check out the link and scroll down to the T5. I hope it isn't true. Their website doesn't give any specifics. 

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/147393

You and I are on the same wavelength. I have the exact same criteria. I hear that Huntlight will soon offer a clicky with momentary.


----------



## whc (Feb 27, 2007)

Hoping for tactical clicky with momentary on also, but as far it seams to be a reverse clicky. But nothing is 100% sure for now. I am hoping that it is possible to change the switch if it is a reverse clicky, to one with tactical function (like the ones coming out from Lumapower or Huntlight)...


----------



## jsr (Feb 28, 2007)

I'm 99% sure it's a reverse clicky. I'm ok with that tho.


----------



## dlittle3 (Feb 28, 2007)

Just received conformation from amilight. Thank’s, Dave


----------



## DM51 (Feb 28, 2007)

Confirmation of what?


----------



## dlittle3 (Feb 28, 2007)

Sorry Shipping


----------



## whc (Feb 28, 2007)

dlittle3 said:


> Just received conformation from amilight. Thank’s, Dave


 How long did that take, from ordering?


----------



## dlittle3 (Feb 28, 2007)

Placed order Feb 25/ 9:45pm


----------



## DM51 (Feb 28, 2007)

I was a bit slower off the mark than you. On that basis I should get shipping confirmation tomorrow. 

FYI, when I ordered a T3 last November, it took 7 days to arrive, which isn't bad.


----------



## Vikas Sontakke (Feb 28, 2007)

For a single CR123 cell, it is HUGE; It has the length of 3 CR123 stacked together and girth of a "C" cell at the head. If you are looking for a tiny flashlight, this is NOT the one.

- Vikas


----------



## whc (Feb 28, 2007)

I wouldn't call it HUGE, for a 1xCR123A flashlight with clicky, it is kind of small I think, compared to Lumapower D-Mini for example.

Look here next to JetBeam 1xAA flashlight





Don't think that is bad at all.


----------



## DM51 (Feb 28, 2007)

Vikas Sontakke said:


> For a single CR123 cell, it is HUGE; It has the length of 3 CR123 stacked together and girth of a "C" cell at the head. If you are looking for a tiny flashlight, this is NOT the one.


If you are looking for a *tiny* flashlight, you wouldn’t go for a CR123 in the first place, you’d go for something using a CR2 or 10280.

The T3 is a very handy size and an extremely good light. This is more powerful and has a clickie, which makes it ~20mm longer. It’s not tiny, but 94mm (3.7 ins) certainly isn’t “huge”.


----------



## cheapo (Feb 28, 2007)

whc said:


> I wouldn't call it HUGE, for a 1xCR123A flashlight with clicky, it is kind of small I think, compared to Lumapower D-Mini for example.
> 
> Look here next to JetBeam 1xAA flashlight
> 
> ...



well the lumapower d mini is oversized. it is too big to be a single cell. this amilite is fine i think.


----------



## hyperslug (Feb 28, 2007)

DM51 said:


> If you are looking for a *tiny* flashlight, you wouldn’t go for a CR123 in the first place, you’d go for something using a CR2 or 10280.
> 
> The T3 is a very handy size and an extremely good light. This is more powerful and has a clickie, which makes it ~20mm longer. It’s not tiny, but 94mm (3.7 ins) certainly isn’t “huge”.


Is the multistaging converter logic or a tailcap resistor? If the T3 body matches the threads on this head ----> 72mm, 140 lumen, multistage twisty.


----------



## DM51 (Feb 28, 2007)

hyperslug said:


> Is the multistaging converter logic or a tailcap resistor? If the T3 body matches the threads on this head ----> 72mm, 140 lumen, multistage twisty.


I don't know the answer to that. HgRyu mentioned the tailcap compatibility in post #16 of this thread, but I don’t have any more details.


----------



## clipse (Feb 28, 2007)

My pure guess is that they use the same board as on the T3 and put a resistor in the tailcap. But that is just a guess.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Feb 28, 2007)

psyrens said:


> This is not neo T5, modded T3 with 5W led.
> The modder named as T5 as using 5W led.
> .


Here are some pics of _the_ T5.
http://www.amilite.co.kr/gallery.asp?mn=neot5


----------



## clipse (Mar 1, 2007)

I just ordered mine. I opted for the 15 lumen low.  I'm am EXTREMELY EXCITED.


----------



## adnj (Mar 1, 2007)

What options, if any, are in the package. The T3 added two lanyards, etc., but there was never a mention of those on the package info. You did get to see them in the box and FR had the same details. 

What's going on with this one?


----------



## clipse (Mar 1, 2007)

adnj said:


> What options, if any, are in the package. The T3 added two lanyards, etc., but there was never a mention of those on the package info. You did get to see them in the box and FR had the same details.
> 
> What's going on with this one?



I kinda wondered this. I guess I'll see when it comes in.


----------



## whc (Mar 2, 2007)

Just got an e-mail that confirmed the flashlight was shipped today with tracking number. Can't wait for this flashlight to arrive, hope it will be here Monday …


----------



## AFAustin (Mar 2, 2007)

I'm trying to keep an eye out for U.S. dealers who might stock the T5. Scott at Serious Lights told me he should be getting it and Lighthound has carried Amilites in the past. I'm curious what their pricing/shipping will be.


----------



## diesel_dad (Mar 2, 2007)

Canada Post says that my order showed up in Vancouver yesterday. I am keeping my fingers crossed for today!


----------



## AC_Doctor (Mar 3, 2007)

I just recieved my Amilite Neo T5 and am very impressed. The low-high-off clickie is a little hard to get used to, since I use a Surefire L4 daily, but the high beam is almost just a bright and seems to have nice spill and a super-nice smooth beam (for all you white wall hunters). 

AC


----------



## AFAustin (Mar 3, 2007)

AC_Doctor said:


> I just recieved my Amilite Neo T5 and am very impressed. The low-high-off clickie is a little hard to get used to, since I use a Surefire L4 daily, but the high beam is almost just a bright and seems to have nice spill and a super-nice smooth beam (for all you white wall hunters).
> 
> AC



Thanks for the post. I would really appreciate any additional L4/T5 comparisons, esp. as to beam width/coverage, and as to throw. I guess I'm always looking for a flooder that can match my L4's wide beam coverage, and that at the same time can throw a bit farther. I may be asking for the impossible here....

Thanks again.


----------



## Phaserburn (Mar 3, 2007)

AC_Doctor said:


> I just recieved my Amilite Neo T5 and am very impressed. The low-high-off clickie is a little hard to get used to, since I use a Surefire L4 daily, but the high beam is almost just a bright and seems to have nice spill and a super-nice smooth beam (for all you white wall hunters).
> 
> AC


 
AC_D, did you get the 15 or 30 lumen low model? Any comparisons to other lights brightness on low? So, your L4 puts out more light?

Beam shots!


----------



## whc (Mar 4, 2007)

-->AC_Doctor
Have you got any beam shots for us ?


----------



## pilou (Mar 5, 2007)

It seems like some of you want a non-reverse clicky with momentary on. Can you really use such a small light in momentary mode without it feeling too awkward in the hand? I have never held such a small clicky, so I wonder if you can even turn it on and off with one hand. Is it fairly easy to do?


----------



## adnj (Mar 6, 2007)

Think Surefire E1e 


pilou said:


> It seems like some of you want a non-reverse clicky with momentary on. Can you really use such a small light in momentary mode without it feeling too awkward in the hand? I have never held such a small clicky, so I wonder if you can even turn it on and off with one hand. Is it fairly easy to do?


----------



## clipse (Mar 6, 2007)

Got my notification last night.


----------



## clipse (Mar 8, 2007)

Holey crap. I got my notification on March 5th and recieved the light on March 8th. Thats fast shipping. (in fact the post master was the one that delivered it.) 

clipse


----------



## pilou (Mar 8, 2007)

adnj said:


> Think Surefire E1e


 
Until I read the specs, I hadn't realized that it is a fairly decent-sized light at 3.7 inches long, compared to just 2.9 inches for the T3.


----------



## Phaserburn (Mar 11, 2007)

Is the 10 hr runtime on low for the 15 or 30 lumen model?


----------



## clipse (Mar 12, 2007)

I believe its for the 15 lumen model.


----------

